# specialized bike?



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

do you guys think this is a 2010 specialized rockhopper comp 29er?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

GT3 said:


> do you guys think this is a 2010 specialized rockhopper comp 29er?


Sort of looks like one... but there are a number of things that are off.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Rockhopper Comp Disc 29


----------



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

the guy is selling at $500, i think is so cheap i am not sure if it is the one indeed, the front suspension has changed


----------



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

no is not 2010, the colour is different......!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

GT3 said:


> no is not 2010, the colour is different......!!


Cable routing and frame looks more like a 2009, though the color and front fork still doesn't match

Specialized Bicycle Components : Rockhopper Comp Disc 29


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I think you're in the Road Bike Forum....


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

Boat anchor of a bike


----------



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> I think you're in the Road Bike Forum....


haha, sorry i just realized it. my bad

i found it is the 2008 model.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

GT3 said:


> haha, sorry i just realized it. my bad
> 
> i found it is the 2008 model.


I have a 2009 rockhopper comp 29-er









though I ditched the big chain ring for a BBG bashguard
upgraded to 9-speed X7 shifters and RD and 36T cassette

next up is new wheels


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

tednugent said:


> I have a 2009 rockhopper comp 29-er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Here in Michigan there would be a lynch mob after you for destroying the trails by riding them when they were that soft.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Doc_D said:


> Wow! Here in Michigan there would be a lynch mob after you for destroying the trails by riding them when they were that soft.


^^^^^^
This...and not just in Michigan. Hope you plan on volunteering at a couple of trail days in the near future.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jpick915 said:


> ^^^^^^
> This...and not just in Michigan. Hope you plan on volunteering at a couple of trail days in the near future.


I do volunteer for trail maintenance 

riding with 20 pounds of clay based mud isn't exactly fun either


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say you are going to need to oil the chain again


----------

